# Report?



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

How is the surf fishing been off Island Beach State Park? I haven't seen any updates lately.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

For the most part, pretty slow.

Stripers are few and far between with water temps as they are, hovering near 80. Fluking in the surf and inlet has been fair to good with some decent keepers showing up. The weed will shut that down in the inlet.

Croakers and kingies are rumored to be around, especially after dark. Blues are hit or miss depending on bait; herring and threadfin shad have been around and if you can find them you can catch some blues.

Weakfishing is a backside endeavor with boaters chumming with grass shrimp doing a good job on them. There are some spots to fish from land on the backside of the park but bring a few extra pints of blood and a transfusion kit . . . the greenheads are murder back there.

Weekend days are an absolute zoo; nearly 7000 permits have been sold and it seems they all feel the need to show up and spike their obligitory 6-1/2 foot rod.

A couple more weeks and the park will be ours . . .


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I can't wait for the fall. Most of these 6 1/2 footers will go home on the first 5o degree day. Fishing ( like the Sgt says above) is slow at IBSP. I am having better success up north.

Cant wait!


----------

